# 2oo7 OBSESSION C.C. COOK OUT SEPT 16 ∙



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

OBSESSION C.C. would like to invite all lowriders out to ATLANT GA. to our 
annual cook out and hop 

Last year there was near 200 low lows present

We will be feeding every one on us 
"eating around 1 pm"

KJ CALI SWANGIN will be there all day filming his new dvd

Once again the only $$$$ you need is to put on your hood

for contact info call manny 404-427-7918 or PM your's truly

WE JUST GOT WORD LOWRIDER MAG. WILL BE COVERING THE EVENT
LOWRIDER MAG.
KJ. CALISWANGIN
STREETLOW
LAST LAFF
HOMEGROWN LOWRIDER VIDS

"this is the spot to get your shine on what ever you got !!!"


"vendors welcome"


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@May 8 2007, 06:19 PM~7861909
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WILL C THERE!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WGCMIKE_@May 8 2007, 07:29 PM~7861977
> *WILL C THERE!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *





HOPE SO HAHA :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

TTT
BE THER EVRYONE IS WELCOME BRING THEM LOWLOWS OUT


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

THIS TIME, ROLLERZ ONLY WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

say yeah boy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

cloud9 will be in tha house! cant wait!!!!!


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@May 9 2007, 08:28 PM~7870880
> *cloud9 will be in tha house!  cant wait!!!!!
> *




hell yea !!!!


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

http://









last year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

its gooing down
:biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by obsession63_@May 12 2007, 06:48 AM~7888141
> *its gooing down
> :biggrin:
> *



what the hell was you doing up at 6;45 am


----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

ill be there :yes:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## juiced 64 (Mar 5, 2005)

I'll be there!!! We had a blast last year!


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@May 8 2007, 09:19 PM~7861909
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by illholla_@May 13 2007, 12:13 AM~7892246
> *ill be there :yes:
> *




yea man make sure ya'll come out man we wanted to 
make it up to yours but money was tight ass hell 
between miami & tampa


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juiced 64_@May 13 2007, 01:40 PM~7894268
> *I'll be there!!! We had a blast last year!
> *



a make sure you are !!!!!!!




tommy you going to th beach june 9


----------



## juiced 64 (Mar 5, 2005)

Yeah I'm going down there. It should be great getting a bunch of lolo's together in S.C. You coming? Holla at me.


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juiced 64_@May 15 2007, 09:05 PM~7912246
> *Yeah I'm going down there.  It should be great getting a bunch of lolo's together in S.C.  You coming?  Holla at me.
> *



maybe not now that kris got in that wreck he was the one settin it up was he not


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

http://s112.photobucket.com/albums/n178/81...=Sequence02.flv



video from last year check it out


----------



## juiced 64 (Mar 5, 2005)

A bunch of people are still going. John and Chris were involved, but Mike (from Beaufort) and one of the other guys form N.C. were actually the first to come up with the Idea and Mike and myself came up with the date. So its still going on and sounds like there might be a pretty decent turnout. YOu guys should come down.


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@May 8 2007, 09:19 PM~7861909
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juiced 64_@May 16 2007, 08:55 PM~7919912
> *A bunch of people are still going.  John and Chris were involved, but Mike (from Beaufort) and one of the other guys form N.C. were actually the first to come up with the Idea and Mike and myself came up with the date.  So its still going on and sounds like there might be a pretty decent turnout.  YOu guys should come down.
> *




ok that's a bet


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@May 8 2007, 06:19 PM~7861909
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lets ride out...........


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG WHIT 64_@May 22 2007, 08:49 PM~7959626
> *lets ride out...........
> *


OKKK!


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

need more pics


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by obsession63_@May 24 2007, 07:42 PM~7973515
> *need more pics
> *


yep!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

I the houseeeeeee


----------



## stcrwlr (Mar 31, 2006)

I'll make this 1 :thumbsup:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

ttt


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

http://i16.tinypic.com/4l408sz.jpg


one from last year


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@May 25 2007, 03:24 PM~7979017
> *http://i16.tinypic.com/4l408sz.jpg
> one from last year
> *


yeah!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG WHIT 64_@May 26 2007, 08:56 AM~7982330
> *yeah!!!!!!!!!!
> *



hell i could not get that shit to post as a pic


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

:biggrin:  :uh:


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)




----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@May 8 2007, 06:19 PM~7861909
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

KJ CALISWANGIN WILL BE IN TOWN ALL WEEKEND
SHOOTIN FOR HIS NEW VIDEO


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@May 8 2007, 07:19 PM~7861909
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

ttt


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@May 30 2007, 03:52 PM~8009840
> *
> *


TTT


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@May 8 2007, 07:19 PM~7861909
> *
> 
> 
> ...



PAGE 3


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

closer every day


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elsylient_@May 9 2007, 04:21 PM~7869272
> *
> BE THER EVRYONE IS WELCOME BRING THEM LOWLOWS OUT
> *



ttt


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

wuz uo homies :biggrin:


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@May 8 2007, 06:19 PM~7861909
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

LAST YEAR PICNIK
































LAST NIGTH


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@May 8 2007, 08:19 PM~7861909
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

ttt


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

HELL YEA LOOIN GOOD KEEP THIS SHIT TO THE TOP


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Jun 10 2007, 06:06 PM~8077861
> *:biggrin:
> *



OLD SCHOOL MAKE SURE YOU GUY'S MAKE IT OUT THIS YEAR 
YOU WON'T REGRET IT


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

"06"


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

" 06" OBSESSION C.C







COOK OUT


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@May 8 2007, 09:19 PM~7861909
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@May 8 2007, 06:19 PM~7861909
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

art do you need help on that car if so hit me up


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

ttttttttttttttttt


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> art do you need help on that car if so hit me up
> need help with hydros, waiting for jose and you


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> > art do you need help on that car if so hit me up
> > need help with hydros, waiting for jose and you
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

TTT


> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@May 8 2007, 08:19 PM~7861909
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

ruben are you ready


----------



## lowchevy (Feb 16, 2006)

ttt


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

things are really comin together for this year will be way better than last year


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@May 8 2007, 06:19 PM~7861909
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@May 8 2007, 06:19 PM~7861909
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

TTT 4 THA PICNIC!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

things are goin good BE THERE!!!


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.cc/images/006/1002.jpg

SHOULD BE SOME OF THIS THERE


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :0


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

we bringing this


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

last year


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

:0


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

]My Webpage


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY48_@Jun 27 2007, 06:42 PM~8190333
> *last year
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

good lookin out ruben thanks


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

http://i16.tinypic.com/4mn7axf.jpg//


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by obsession63_@Jun 29 2007, 09:26 PM~8205770
> *http://i16.tinypic.com/4mn7axf.jpg//
> *


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

http://i16.tinypic.com/4mn7axf.jpg//


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

http://i16.tinypic.com/4mn7axf.jpg//


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

:rofl:


----------



## elpeligroso (Feb 9, 2006)

Shot at 2007-06-30

:biggrin:


----------



## elpeligroso (Feb 9, 2006)

Shot at 2007-06-30


Shot with Canon PowerShot SD630 at 2007-06-30


Shot with Canon PowerShot SD630 at 2007-06-30


Shot with Canon PowerShot SD630 at 2007-06-30


Shot with Canon PowerShot SD630 at 2007-06-30


----------



## RAMBRO4 (Oct 10, 2005)

ill be there :biggrin:


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@May 8 2007, 06:19 PM~7861909
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAMBRO4_@Jun 30 2007, 07:39 PM~8210366
> *ill be there :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by low350_@Jun 10 2007, 11:02 PM~8078846
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@May 8 2007, 09:19 PM~7861909
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@May 11 2007, 10:01 PM~7885828
> *http://
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@May 8 2007, 09:19 PM~7861909
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

see you there


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@May 8 2007, 09:19 PM~7861909
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elsylient_@May 28 2007, 10:13 PM~7995424
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY48_@Jun 27 2007, 09:42 PM~8190333
> *last year
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low350_@Jun 10 2007, 10:55 PM~8078792
> *"06"
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG WHIT 64_@May 24 2007, 11:52 PM~7974030
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low350_@Jun 10 2007, 11:00 PM~8078828
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

thee biggest lowrider picnic on the EAST COAST


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low350_@Jul 4 2007, 11:21 PM~8237031
> *:wave:
> *




did you get it done????


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

:0


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

ttt


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

heres the #'s for some hotel or motel for this event
Americas Best Value Inn & Suites
6358 Old Dixie Hwy
Jonesboro, Ga 300236
#770-968-5018
other is
Hotel 6
6370 Old Dixie Hwy
Jonesboro Ga 30236
#770-961-6336
Book your rooms homies comin from out of state.
   



> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jul 8 2007, 08:36 PM~8261452
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## juiced 64 (Mar 5, 2005)

OK Here is the topic for the the show in Anderson S.C. Southeast Showdown. 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=349019
Post up if your going. You can also check it out at www.SoutheastShowdown.com


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

COUNT ME IN ON THIS SHOW I WILL TRY TO DRAGG PEOPLE FROM FLORIDA TO THIS ONE... :biggrin:


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

T.T.T. FOR THAT "OBSESSION C.C" CLIQUE


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by meangreen88_@Jul 9 2007, 01:49 AM~8264074
> *COUNT ME IN ON THIS SHOW I WILL TRY TO DRAGG PEOPLE FROM FLORIDA TO THIS ONE...  :biggrin:
> *



yea bring them on :biggrin:


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elsylient_@Jul 8 2007, 07:52 PM~8261969
> *heres the #'s for some hotel or motel for this event
> Americas Best Value Inn & Suites
> 6358 Old Dixie Hwy
> ...


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG WHIT 64_@May 24 2007, 08:52 PM~7974030
> *
> 
> 
> ...


im rollin :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

IF ANY ONE NEEDS ANY INFO FEEL FREE TO PM ONE OF US 
WELL BE GLAD TO HELP..................................................


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elsylient_@Jul 8 2007, 07:52 PM~8261969
> *heres the #'s for some hotel or motel for this event
> Americas Best Value Inn & Suites
> 6358 Old Dixie Hwy
> ...


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

TEAM HIGH HITTER HYDRUALICS WILL BE THERE MEMBER OF TEAM PRO HOPPER


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by meangreen88_@Jul 15 2007, 12:24 AM~8310847
> *TEAM HIGH HITTER HYDRUALICS WILL BE THERE MEMBER OF TEAM PRO HOPPER
> 
> 
> ...


OH SHIT TEAM PRO HOPPER 

TELL DAN I SAID WHAT'S UP

ARE YOU GUY'S GOIN TO NOPI THIS YEAR????

AND CLASSIC ANGELS ARE ASKIN WHO'S GOIN TO BE THERE


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@Jul 15 2007, 08:51 PM~8315021
> *a few flics I took.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 81 cuttin (Aug 1, 2005)

ttt


----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)

Being them hoppers out there will something there for yous


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR. OBSESSION_@Jul 17 2007, 10:41 AM~8326895
> *Being them hoppers out there will something there for yous
> *


:ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

what's the deal art


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@May 8 2007, 06:19 PM~7861909
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@May 8 2007, 06:19 PM~7861909
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

My Webpage


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)




----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@May 8 2007, 09:19 PM~7861909
> *
> 
> 
> ...


be there


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

LOOKIN GOOD


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

ttt


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by obsession63_@Jul 23 2007, 08:56 PM~8374950
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN :biggrin:


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low350_@Jul 25 2007, 02:12 AM~8385095
> *
> *




art's the man


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

alright it's lookin like it's going to be deep as hell out there


----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)

hell yeah the more the better


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR. OBSESSION_@Jul 29 2007, 07:16 PM~8421024
> *hell yeah the more the better
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@May 8 2007, 06:19 PM~7861909
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

ALL RIGHT THIS IS THE OFFICIAL WORD RIGHT HERE <span style=\'color:red\'>LOWRIDER MAGAZINE WILL BE COVERING 
OBSESSION FEST 2007 IN ATLANTA GA. HOSTED BY OBSESSION C.C.
SO GET YOUR SHINE ON IN THE ATL SEPT. 16 LET'S SHOW THEM WHAT 
WE MADE OF</span>

THIS WILL BE COVERED BY LOWRIDER STAFF AND NOT A FREE LANCE PHOTOGRAPHER



















THIS EVENT WILL ALSO BE CVERED BY KJ CALISWANGIN

FOOD WILL BE SERVED AT 1PM BY OBSESSION C.C. MEMBERS
"NO COST TO YOU "

STREET LOW MAG.
LAST LAFF MAG. AND VIDEO
HOMEGROWN LOWRIDER VIDEO'S 
ECS INTERNET MAG
AND MORE

SIX DIFFERN'T STYLE DJ'S

CARCLUB GAMES

SO COME AND BE OUR GUEST BRING THE FAMILY 
YOUR LOW LOW AND KICK BACK WITH US FOR NO COST 
AND ENJOY A DAY OF LOWRIDING

:biggrin: !!!!!OH AND A GANG OF NOSING UP!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@May 8 2007, 06:19 PM~7861909
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

ttmt


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

ttt


----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Aug 3 2007, 09:29 PM~8467738
> *ttt
> *


THIS FOOL IS CLAIMIN TO SERVE ANY HOPPER COMIN OUT THATS HITTIN 6" :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

BLA BLA BOO


----------



## KadillakKing (Aug 20, 2005)

see yalll next month :biggrin:


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low350_@Aug 1 2007, 10:42 PM~8452717
> *
> *


ttt


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KadillakKing_@Aug 5 2007, 02:02 PM~8477075
> *see yalll next month  :biggrin:
> *


GOOD? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by low350_@Aug 1 2007, 10:42 PM~8452717
> *
> *


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jul 31 2007, 03:30 PM~8438950
> *ALL RIGHT THIS IS THE OFFICIAL WORD RIGHT HERE <span style=\'color:red\'>LOWRIDER MAGAZINE WILL BE COVERING
> OBSESSION FEST 2007 IN ATLANTA GA. HOSTED BY OBSESSION C.C.
> SO GET YOUR SHINE ON IN THE ATL SEPT. 16 LET'S SHOW THEM WHAT
> ...


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

WE WILL BE THERE..............


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

to the top for the homies..

i hope i dont get my ass kicked, lol...


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

ttt


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cleverlos_@Aug 7 2007, 01:14 AM~8491057
> *to the top for the homies..
> 
> i hope i dont get my ass kicked, lol...
> *


ain't goin to be all shit on my watch :biggrin:


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low350_@Aug 6 2007, 10:09 PM~8490202
> *
> *


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

ttt


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

ttt


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

make your plans


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@May 8 2007, 06:19 PM~7861909
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: TTT


----------



## john5150 (Apr 21, 2007)

Can you bring Beer to this picnic, I will be there either way just curious.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@May 11 2007, 07:01 PM~7885828
> *http://
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by john5150_@Aug 16 2007, 06:29 PM~8571612
> *Can you bring Beer to this picnic, I will be there either way just curious.
> *


hey homie it shouldn't be to big of a problem just try to be discreet
with it maybe a cup . please no bottles


----------



## john5150 (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Aug 17 2007, 06:02 PM~8578428
> *hey homie it shouldn't be to big of a problem just try to be discreet
> with it maybe a cup .  please no bottles
> *


Roger that, throw the cooler and some plastic cups in the 65. Hopefully it will cool down a little before then.


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by john5150_@Aug 17 2007, 08:47 PM~8580806
> *Roger that, throw the cooler and some plastic cups in the 65. Hopefully it will cool down a little before then.
> *


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

ttt


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

HAMPTON INN 770-389-0065 $$109.00
DAYS INN 770-507-4440 $$99.00
LA QUINTA 770-506-9991 $$117.00
THESE ARE WITHIN 3 MILES OF THE PARK


----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)

Sounds perfect


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR. OBSESSION_@Aug 21 2007, 04:20 PM~8609143
> *Sounds perfect
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Aug 21 2007, 04:02 PM~8609019
> *HAMPTON INN 770-389-0065  $$109.00
> DAYS INN 770-507-4440  $$99.00
> LA QUINTA 770-506-9991  $$117.00
> ...


----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)

WOW!


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Aug 21 2007, 04:02 PM~8609019
> *HAMPTON INN 770-389-0065  $$109.00
> DAYS INN 770-507-4440  $$99.00
> LA QUINTA 770-506-9991  $$117.00
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Aug 21 2007, 05:02 PM~8609019
> *HAMPTON INN 770-389-0065  $$109.00
> DAYS INN 770-507-4440  $$99.00
> LA QUINTA 770-506-9991  $$117.00
> ...


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

ttttttttttt


----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

New Movement will be there


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 95stsrider_@Aug 23 2007, 01:35 PM~8625323
> *New Movement will be there
> *



SOUNDS GOOD HOMIE if you need any info pm or call 864-367-5986


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Aug 21 2007, 04:02 PM~8609019
> *HAMPTON INN 770-389-0065  $$109.00
> DAYS INN 770-507-4440  $$99.00
> LA QUINTA 770-506-9991  $$117.00
> ...


----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)

ttt


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Aug 21 2007, 05:02 PM~8609019
> *HAMPTON INN 770-389-0065  $$109.00
> DAYS INN 770-507-4440  $$99.00
> LA QUINTA 770-506-9991  $$117.00
> ...


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

HAMPTON INN 770-389-0065 $$109.00
DAYS INN 770-507-4440 $$99.00
LA QUINTA 770-506-9991 $$117.00
THESE ARE WITHIN 3 MILES OF THE PARK


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Aug 24 2007, 12:25 PM~8632972
> *HAMPTON INN 770-389-0065  $$109.00
> DAYS INN 770-507-4440  $$99.00
> LA QUINTA 770-506-9991  $$117.00
> ...


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Aug 24 2007, 12:25 PM~8632972
> *HAMPTON INN 770-389-0065  $$109.00
> DAYS INN 770-507-4440  $$99.00
> LA QUINTA 770-506-9991  $$117.00
> ...


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

DAMN THIS SHIT IS GOING TO BE DEEP AS HELL


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

gettin close hommies!!!!!!!!everyone ready or what????????


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

thats whats up :thumbsup: :werd:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by obsession63_@Aug 27 2007, 05:36 AM~8648797
> *thats whats up :thumbsup:  :werd:
> *



thats whats up what you doing up at 5:30am :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

LOWRIDER MAG
CALI SWANGIN
FREE FOOD
AND GOOD TIMES AT 
OBSESSION FEST 2007 
IN ATL GA. SEPT I6


----------



## john5150 (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low350_@Aug 25 2007, 01:42 AM~8636828
> *
> *


THis is actually a better location, volleyball courts, and lots more room.


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by john5150_@Aug 27 2007, 04:47 PM~8653728
> *THis is actually a better location, volleyball courts, and lots more room.
> *


SO I TAKE IT THAT YOU WILL C THERE!!!!


----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)

TTT


----------



## john5150 (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WGCMIKE_@Aug 27 2007, 09:34 PM~8654521
> *SO I TAKE IT THAT YOU WILL C THERE!!!!
> *


You know it, I am going to spend all day saturday cleaning up the 65 and charging the batteries.


----------



## john5150 (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR. OBSESSION_@Aug 28 2007, 11:51 AM~8659010
> *TTT
> *


Newnan, Ga.? I am right down the road from you in Senoia. What time are you heading out on the 16th? Do you have a group getting together to train to the picnic?


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

orlando/florida will be attending


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Aug 29 2007, 02:45 PM~8671076
> *orlando/florida  will be attending
> *



sounds good homie come hungry ok :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

TTT for the Obsession's crew


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 95stsrider_@Aug 29 2007, 10:28 PM~8674932
> *TTT for the Obsession's crew
> *



thanks homie


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Aug 21 2007, 07:02 PM~8609019
> *HAMPTON INN 770-389-0065  $$109.00
> DAYS INN 770-507-4440  $$99.00
> LA QUINTA 770-506-9991  $$117.00
> ...


 :uh: :thumbsup:


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Aug 24 2007, 12:25 PM~8632972
> *HAMPTON INN 770-389-0065  $$109.00
> DAYS INN 770-507-4440  $$99.00
> LA QUINTA 770-506-9991  $$117.00
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

gettin a list of clubs together right now


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Aug 31 2007, 12:33 PM~8687116
> *gettin a list of clubs together right now
> *


ETC - Uno... hahhahha
getting ready to redo front and basic check . so I can hit back bumper on you country folks.. :biggrin: 




Okay well at least High ass 3 wheel. And this big gal gets up theirrrrrrrr... :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

WE'LL GET KJ TO GET THAT SHIT ON VIDEO


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by john5150_@Aug 28 2007, 12:56 PM~8661251
> *You know it, I am going to spend all day saturday cleaning up the 65 and charging the batteries.
> *


THEN YOU CAN HIT MINE UP HOMMIE!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Aug 29 2007, 01:45 PM~8671076
> *orlando/florida  will be attending
> *


THATS WHATS CRACCIN!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

LOWRIDER MAG
CALI SWANGIN
FREE FOOD
AND GOOD TIMES AT 
OBSESSION FEST 2007 
IN ATL GA. SEPT I6 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 95stsrider_@Aug 29 2007, 09:28 PM~8674932
> *TTT for the Obsession's crew
> *


 :biggrin: BIGG WHAT UP TO THA "NEW MOVEMENT C.C" CREW!!!!!!!!


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Aug 31 2007, 01:48 PM~8687723
> *WE'LL GET KJ TO GET THAT SHIT ON VIDEO
> *


ya Patti does her thang too.. My sig is on the air station in front of all the big wigs.. :biggrin:


----------



## HIGH HITTER (Jul 28, 2007)

COUNT ME IN.............I'LL BE THERE AFTER NOPI NATIONALS


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WGCMIKE_@Aug 31 2007, 04:23 PM~8688339
> *:biggrin:  BIGG WHAT UP TO THA "NEW MOVEMENT C.C" CREW!!!!!!!!
> *













AND YOU KNOW THIS MAN............................. :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## john5150 (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WGCMIKE_@Aug 31 2007, 06:18 PM~8688311
> *THEN YOU CAN HIT MINE UP HOMMIE!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



I got you homie, just bring it by the crib :no: I dread cleaning mine, I use to like shining it up but now I would rather drink beer and watch someone else do it.


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HIGH HITTER_@Aug 31 2007, 09:14 PM~8689849
> *COUNT ME IN.............I'LL BE THERE AFTER NOPI NATIONALS
> *


hey hit me up when you get in to town 
we'll be kickin back all weekend and 
we'll be at the varsity sat night it's down town 
kj we'll be out there filming as well 

864-367-5986 - perry


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

HAMPTON INN 770-389-0065 $$109.00
DAYS INN 770-507-4440 $$99.00
LA QUINTA 770-506-9991 $$117.00
THESE ARE WITHIN 3 MILES OF THE PARK


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by john5150_@Aug 31 2007, 08:46 PM~8689956
> *I got you homie, just bring it by the crib  :no: I dread cleaning mine, I use to like shining it up but now I would rather drink beer and watch someone else do it.
> *


lol :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by obsession63_@Sep 2 2007, 02:40 PM~8697170
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

some of the cars from nc that are coming to atl :biggrin:


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

:uh: :thumbsup:


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

:0


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## juiced 64 (Mar 5, 2005)

ready to roll I can't wait.


----------



## john5150 (Apr 21, 2007)

Damn, looks like I will have to park away from ya'll so my ride won't look so bad.


----------



## john5150 (Apr 21, 2007)

Damn, looks like I will have to park away from ya'll so my ride won't look so bad.


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

TTT FOR THA 16TH


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

ttt


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juiced 64_@Sep 2 2007, 11:34 PM~8699787
> *ready to roll I can't wait.
> 
> 
> ...



ruben & tommy thanks for the help on here :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

16th 16th 16th 16th :thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

cant wait................


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

The Big "I" will be in the house with three chapters bringing cars.

hop roll call whos bringing what singles or doubles


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

CAN'T WAIT......................WE'LL BE BRING TWO CHAPTERS UP FROM FLORIDA :biggrin:


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@Sep 4 2007, 07:05 PM~8715782
> *The Big "I" will be in the house with three chapters bringing cars.
> 
> hop roll call whos bringing what singles or doubles
> *


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Sep 4 2007, 07:25 PM~8716002
> *CAN'T WAIT......................WE'LL BE BRING TWO CHAPTERS UP FROM FLORIDA :biggrin:
> *


dont ya love it!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Sep 4 2007, 07:59 PM~8715733
> *cant wait................
> *


CALL ME BEFOR


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

LOWRIDER MAG
CALI SWANGIN
FREE FOOD
AND GOOD TIMES AT 
OBSESSION FEST 2007 
IN ATL GA. SEPT I6


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

16th :biggrin: almost HERE !!!


----------



## john5150 (Apr 21, 2007)

TTT, keepin it fresh in your head for the OCC crew.


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by WGCMIKE_@Sep 2 2007, 03:58 PM~8697453
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by john5150_@Sep 6 2007, 10:50 AM~8729287
> *TTT, keepin it fresh in your head for the OCC crew.
> 
> 
> ...



looks clean as hell man it's a 65???


----------



## john5150 (Apr 21, 2007)

Yeah, it's a 65, with an old school RED's set up. I need to update it.


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by john5150_@Sep 6 2007, 09:50 AM~8729287
> *TTT, keepin it fresh in your head for the OCC crew.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by john5150_@Sep 6 2007, 09:22 PM~8734681
> *Yeah, it's a 65, with an old school RED's set up. I need to update it.
> *


kool you bringing it to the picnic right???


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

LOWRIDER MAG
CALI SWANGIN
FREE FOOD
AND GOOD TIMES AT 
OBSESSION FEST 2007 
IN ATL GA. SEPT I6


----------



## john5150 (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Sep 7 2007, 10:11 PM~8742050
> *kool you bringing it to the picnic right???
> *


Yeah, if everything goes well, I have a dead cell in one of my batteries I need to get that worked out before.


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by john5150_@Sep 8 2007, 08:44 AM~8745285
> *Yeah, if everything goes well, I have a dead cell in one of my batteries I need to get that worked out before.
> *


easy fix hommie :biggrin: :biggrin: hope to c you there


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

GOOD TIMES AT 
OBSESSION FEST 2007


----------



## john5150 (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WGCMIKE_@Sep 8 2007, 11:46 AM~8745294
> *easy fix hommie  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  hope to c you there
> *


Yeah, it won't be a problem even if I have to disconnect it and run 36 volts, I will be there.


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by john5150_@Sep 8 2007, 10:30 AM~8745721
> *Yeah, it won't be a problem even if I have to disconnect it and run 36 volts, I will be there.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by john5150_@Sep 8 2007, 11:30 AM~8745721
> *Yeah, it won't be a problem even if I have to disconnect it and run 36 volts, I will be there.
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low350_@Sep 5 2007, 10:40 PM~8726967
> *16th :biggrin:  almost HERE !!!
> *


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low350_@Sep 8 2007, 11:53 PM~8749105
> *
> *


x2


----------



## 81 cuttin (Aug 1, 2005)

Make sure that everyone pics up that new copy of Homegrown Vol 1 Video.


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81 cuttin_@Sep 9 2007, 08:02 PM~8753449
> *Make sure that everyone pics up that new copy of Homegrown Vol 1  Video.
> *



from who ?????


where is a little taste ......and where the hell is mine


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low350_@Sep 5 2007, 10:40 PM~8726967
> *16th :biggrin:  almost HERE !!!
> *


----------



## john5150 (Apr 21, 2007)

Only six days left to shine your ride and charge your batteries.


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by john5150_@Sep 10 2007, 11:34 AM~8758065
> *Only six days left to shine your ride and charge your batteries.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## kandypaint (Jan 19, 2006)




----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by john5150_@Sep 10 2007, 02:34 PM~8758065
> *Only six days left to shine your ride and charge your batteries.
> *


the key words there are charge your batteries cause yall better be ready to hop.


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@Sep 10 2007, 04:35 PM~8759612
> *the key words there are charge your batteries cause yall better be ready to hop.
> *


some thing tells me there might be a black ls wantin to see you :biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## DJ TWYST (Nov 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Sep 10 2007, 04:05 PM~8759817
> *some thing tells me there might be a black ls wantin to see you :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 IS THAT A CHALLENGE???? :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Sep 10 2007, 07:05 PM~8759817
> *some thing tells me there might be a black ls wantin to see you :biggrin:
> *


Well bring it on, I'll tell you right now the 61 is working so, I hope you have put work in on the LS cause i'm ready, so I see who i'm gonna pull up on first.


----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)

:


> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@Sep 10 2007, 09:59 PM~8761698
> *Well bring it on, I'll tell you right now the 61 is working so, I hope you have put work in on the LS cause i'm ready, so I see who i'm gonna pull up on first.
> *


 :0 :biggrin: 
hno:


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low350_@Sep 11 2007, 12:15 AM~8763081
> *:uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## john5150 (Apr 21, 2007)

So what time is the hop going to kick off? I don't want to miss this.


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR. OBSESSION_@Sep 11 2007, 09:19 AM~8765507
> *:loco:  :loco:  :loco:
> *


 :buttkick: :wave:


----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

What up!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 gettin ready for this weekend, was wondering where everyone stayin at?


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

union city lowyalty cc
somebody needs to show us where the V Spot is at because we don't know where it is. Doesn't Jose live 3 exits down from us.


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY48_@Sep 11 2007, 06:07 PM~8769232
> *union city lowyalty cc
> somebody needs to show us where the V Spot is at because we don't know where it is. Doesn't Jose live 3 exits down from us.
> *


you will c it hommie on your way dwn to your room,,,,just look tord your left when you hit dwn town bigg sign "VARSITY" :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

:0


----------



## john5150 (Apr 21, 2007)

T minus four days and counting. This post will not see page 2 for the remainder of the week. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

16th 16th 16th 16th 16th 16th!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! "OBSESSION C.C" TTMT!


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

16th 16th 16th 16th 16th 16th!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! "LOWYALTY C.C" TTMT! 





:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)




----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)




----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY48_@Sep 12 2007, 05:51 PM~8777459
> *16th 16th 16th 16th 16th 16th!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! "LOWYALTY C.C" TTMT!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


love tha energy hommie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

damn i ready for this shit already,


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

HOPE TO C EVERYONE OUT THIS WEEKEND,,,,80-85 DEGREES ALL WEEKEND :biggrin: :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## john5150 (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WGCMIKE_@Sep 13 2007, 01:36 PM~8782192
> *HOPE TO C EVERYONE OUT THIS WEEKEND,,,,80-85 DEGREES ALL WEEKEND :biggrin:  :biggrin:  uffin:
> *



Only bad thing is that it is supposed to rain tomorrow and I had planned on spending all day datailing the car. I will find a way though trust in that.


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by john5150_@Sep 13 2007, 10:56 AM~8782303
> *Only bad thing is that it is supposed to rain tomorrow and I had planned on spending all day datailing the car. I will find a way though trust in that.
> *


 :biggrin: heard that,,,pull it in tha garage,,,remember you still have mine to do lol,,will c you this weekend!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

what is the saturday nite spot location?

orlando florida 

we got a car traveling up


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WGCMIKE_@Sep 13 2007, 10:36 AM~8782192
> *HOPE TO C EVERYONE OUT THIS WEEKEND,,,,80-85 DEGREES ALL WEEKEND :biggrin:  :biggrin:  uffin:
> *


----------



## john5150 (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WGCMIKE_@Sep 13 2007, 06:56 PM~8784874
> *:biggrin: heard that,,,pull it in tha garage,,,remember you still have mine to do lol,,will c you this weekend!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


You know I will find a way, and I am going to get to your car.....let's say Monday, how does that sound? :biggrin:


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Sep 13 2007, 08:01 PM~8785323
> *what is the saturday nite spot  location?
> 
> orlando florida
> ...


The Varsity
its a burger joit with a big parking lot

61 north avenue
atl. ga. 30308

we will be out there bout 10:00

coming 75 north get off on n. avenue and make a right at the light and you will see it on the left. hope we see you there!


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Sep 13 2007, 08:01 PM~8785323
> *what is the saturday nite spot  location?
> 
> orlando florida
> ...


don't worry Tim I'll take you up there.


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by john5150_@Sep 13 2007, 10:46 PM~8787832
> *You know I will find a way, and I am going to get to your car.....let's say Monday, how does that sound?  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

NEW MOVEMENT WILL BE HEADING UP THERE IN 6 HRS. :cheesy: GONNA GO TO SIX FLAGS TOMORROW THEN THE PICNIC SUNDAY


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY48_@Sep 12 2007, 05:56 PM~8777500
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

:0  :0 :biggrin:


----------



## john5150 (Apr 21, 2007)

NOOOOOOOO, not page 2, TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

sunday   sept 16 :guns:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Im hoping to make it down there... hopefully hook up with you this weekend Darin.... waiting to hear something from W.


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 14 2007, 09:36 PM~8793580
> *Im hoping to make it down there... hopefully hook up with you this weekend Darin.... waiting to hear something from W.
> *


yea I'll get on him about coming.


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

JACKSONVILLE IS LEAVING NOW..........SAVE A BEER FOR US.. :biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

well i just woke up
sunday driver is ready


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

be leaving in 2 hours


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

ok if you are plannin on drinkin please get a cup 
and keep it on the low also please no burn outs
the park is trippin on the burn outs and we want to use this park for years to come 

thanks perry


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

WELL WE JUST GOT UP GONNA GO WORK ON A COUPLE CARS AND THEN ON OUR WAY HOPE TO SEE YALL THERE IN 1 PIECE C-YALL TONIGHT


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 863CANDYCADI_@Sep 15 2007, 07:12 AM~8795834
> *WELL WE JUST GOT UP GONNA GO WORK ON A COUPLE CARS AND THEN ON OUR WAY HOPE TO SEE YALL THERE IN 1 PIECE C-YALL TONIGHT
> *


have a safe trip hommie!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## elpeligroso (Feb 9, 2006)

WELCOME TO ATL


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Getting ready to roll out in a few hours. uffin:


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

:biggrin: 
rest should be here tonight..

Days in union city. getting dinner at. underground..


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin: show tyme hommies :biggrin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WGCMIKE_@Sep 15 2007, 02:30 PM~8797467
> *:biggrin: show tyme hommies :biggrin:
> *


----------



## kandypaint (Jan 19, 2006)

rollin out of C-town in a 1-2 hours..............show tyme


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

pics????????


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

how was it? Hate I had to miss it.


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Sep 16 2007, 08:19 PM~8803072
> * how was it?  Hate I had to miss it.
> *


X2


----------



## swanginbigbodies (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Sep 16 2007, 08:21 PM~8803094
> *X2
> *


x3


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by swanginbigbodies_@Sep 16 2007, 06:50 PM~8803307
> *x3
> *


X4


----------



## kandypaint (Jan 19, 2006)

here are a few i know there will be more posted up I also have a clip or 2 to post up............


----------



## kandypaint (Jan 19, 2006)




----------



## kandypaint (Jan 19, 2006)

And my favorite of them all:











Just Sweet.........Dirty South

Obsession C.C. thanks........good looking out; looking forward to 08'


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

can't get the pictures to load :angry:


----------



## john5150 (Apr 21, 2007)

Big ups to the Obsessions crew, good show, good turn out, no fools acting up. The homies from OCC are all real cool cats with some real tight sleds. Good meeting you guys, already thinking about the next one.


----------



## john5150 (Apr 21, 2007)

I didn't take many pictures but here are a few:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

:thumbsup: NICE SHOW OBSESSION C.C!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

good show obsession it was a really good atmosphere there at the show good peeps 

also if yall from around the atl area wouldnt mind keepin an eye out for my truck it was stolen saturday night from the hotel, i just dont feel that the police are doin much to find it or whatever but yea if yall dont mind keepin an eye out for it it would be greatfully appreaciated and sorry to herre about yalls ride gettin stolen also, well here is a pic of it im sure it dont look like this now but yea thanks 









pm me or hit me up 863-899-9971 with any info thanks


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

pictures from the atl

































the big i

then these others

















>br>


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 863CANDYCADI_@Sep 17 2007, 10:57 AM~8808280
> *good show obsession it was a really good atmosphere there at the show good peeps
> 
> also if yall from around the atl area wouldnt mind keepin an eye out for my truck it was stolen saturday night from the hotel, i just dont feel that the police are doin much to find it or whatever but yea if yall dont mind keepin an eye out for it it would be greatfully appreaciated and sorry to herre about yalls ride gettin stolen also, well here is a pic of it im sure it dont look like this now but yea thanks
> ...



DAMN BRO SORRY TO HERE THAT YEA THAT'S THE SECOND ONE THEY GOT OF OURS THIS YEAR SHIT WE CAN'T HARDLY BUILD THEM THAT FAST 
WE THOUGHT THE FIRST ONE WAS JUST A FREAK THING 
BUT I JUST NOT .


HOPE EVERY ONE FROM FLA HAD FUN BESIDES THAT SHIT
IT WAS GOOD HAVING YOU


----------



## 4pumpcoupe (Feb 24, 2005)

pics,pics,& more pics :biggrin: 








you got a quarter


----------



## 4pumpcoupe (Feb 24, 2005)

more pics  








edgar's 64 set-up








art's 60 vert








art's 64 vert


----------



## 4pumpcoupe (Feb 24, 2005)

red ride from da hood (keith's 64)
























me& keith


----------



## 4pumpcoupe (Feb 24, 2005)

this 61 would swang with the best
















this box too
















perrys 79 gettinit


----------



## 4pumpcoupe (Feb 24, 2005)

more pics
it was getting higher,but couldnt get a good pic of it all the way up


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

great pix.. hope to make it next year! :biggrin:


----------



## 4pumpcoupe (Feb 24, 2005)

bad ass lac


----------



## 4pumpcoupe (Feb 24, 2005)

love this caddy


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> this box too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

Whats up everyone just now getting a chance to respond my damn internet at the house went out, and it wont be on till the end of the week. Anyway had a great time at the picnic, I come to the conclusion that the 61 is not going to hit the bumper any more so, its time for me to start my next back bumper project, then come back and redo the 61, I built that car in 99, I think its time for a new frame, but I wanna finish my Lincoln first. Thanks to the Orlando, Mississippi, and LA chapters of the "I" for coming out and kicking it. Thanks Obssession for a great location.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

THATS WAS A GOOD PARK TO HAVE THE PICNICS AT, IT WAS SUPER NICE


----------



## john5150 (Apr 21, 2007)

definetly a good time, someone post up some more pics. I saw atleast 100 cameras out there so I know somebody has some good pics to post.


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

hey check out post your rides


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Nice picnic.... that was my first time in ATL... had a good time. Thanks to the homies Walt, Darin, and Maurice for treating me like family as well.... it was good to kick it again.

Ill post my pics in the topic in post your rides if anyone wants to check em out.


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1zOtyyemjhQ


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)




----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

http://i140.photobucket.com/albums/r27/djdreams/DSCF0004IMG]
[img]http://i140.photobucket.com/albums/r27/djdreams/DSCF0024.jpg








[/quote]


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

[/quote]


----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 18 2007, 09:05 PM~8820157
> *Nice picnic.... that was my first time in ATL... had a good time. Thanks to the homies Walt, Darin, and Maurice for treating me like family as well.... it was good to kick it again.
> 
> Ill post my pics in the topic in post your rides if anyone wants to check em out.
> *


damn jason you was there?? so what you think about georgia huh :biggrin:


----------



## texican (Aug 8, 2007)

much props obsession car club did there thang !!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

Had a great time at the picnic, lots of good lookin rides and cool people, next year we will be back and be bringing some rides............


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 95stsrider_@Sep 19 2007, 04:34 PM~8826336
> *Had a great time at the picnic, lots of good lookin rides and cool people, next year we will be back and be bringing some rides............
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bluecutlass863 (Aug 7, 2005)

good turn out,maybe I'll check ya'll out next year... :thumbsup:


----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by john5150_@Sep 17 2007, 12:43 AM~8805925
> *I didn't take many pictures but here are a few:
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN ASS 65 HOPE TO SEE IT MORE OFFTEN


----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elsylient_@Sep 18 2007, 10:33 PM~8820869
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ARE THOS REAL DAYTONS WOW!!! :biggrin:


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR. OBSESSION_@Sep 20 2007, 07:59 AM~8831273
> *ARE THOS REAL DAYTONS  WOW!!! :biggrin:
> *


lookin better lookin better i think it needs some 13's


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

what to do mikey


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

THIS FLEETWOOD IS OFF THE CHAIN HOMIES......
















:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

WUZ UP ROC? LOOKING GOOD HOMIE.....


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

NICE ASS PICNIC :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Sep 23 2007, 09:58 PM~8855801
> *NICE ASS PICNIC :biggrin:
> *



thanks homie


----------



## wintonrogelio209 (Sep 28, 2007)

chingado cant beleive i missed it pinche traila broke down anyway weres the pictures at


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Sep 20 2007, 02:31 PM~8834692
> *what to do mikey
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

gotdamm you guys got some AMAZING cars!!!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr. White_@Sep 29 2007, 05:14 PM~8896549
> *gotdamm you guys got some AMAZING cars!!!
> *


thanks ................. we have fun!!!!!!!!!!    :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 95stsrider_@Sep 19 2007, 03:34 PM~8826336
> *Had a great time at the picnic, lots of good lookin rides and cool people, next year we will be back and be bringing some rides............
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: thats whats up........


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Sep 19 2007, 07:31 PM~8826945
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD HOMIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
IS THERES ANY SHOW GOING ON IN OCT?


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elsylient_@Sep 18 2007, 10:46 PM~8820476
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1zOtyyemjhQ
> *


NICE VIDEO! I SHOULD HAVE BEEN THERE


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by o g switchman_@Sep 30 2007, 09:58 AM~8899888
> *LOOKING GOOD HOMIE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> IS THERES ANY SHOW GOING ON IN OCT?
> *



one little one two weeks from now 
but we havin a big toys for tots cruisin on dec 9 
make it up 

oh where has your homie with the regal been at ?????


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

ttt


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

ttttttttt


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

damn planns are comin together good for next years event 







don't miss it !!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Oct 13 2007, 04:42 PM~8993819
> *damn planns are comin together good for next years event
> don't miss it !!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

ttt


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

orlando, florida january 5th and 6th 2008








http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...=0#entry8861541

check out the link info and updated will be added..

truucha, lowrider, laid, & hard in da paint will be covering it

lets start 2008 off right


----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

ttt


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

[/IMG]


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)




----------

